# Cat licking my rabbit... Should i be concerned?



## Link (May 14, 2014)

My 2 year old female cat has been getting on top of my bunny and licking him I think. She has done it twice and it seems she will do it every time she goes into the room with my rabbit. My bunny acts like nothing happened but I think she was also chewing on his ear. My mom was yelling "the cat's eating the bunny!" The first time i noticed it earlier today. My dad thinks she is adopting him as her own. When we first got him she would hiss and growl, she has also been batting at him as well. We have only had him for about two months. Should i be concerned about her licking him? She gets completely on top of him.


----------



## pani (May 14, 2014)

The only thing I'd be worried about is that bunnies have quite weak immune systems and cats tend to carry a lot of bacteria. If there's an injury to the bunny and bacteria gets in it, or if the cat accidentally injures the bunny, the wound would be likely to get infected.


----------



## dragynflye (May 14, 2014)

Rabbits and cats often bond well. Even my psycho kitty with a high chase drive views Melody as her new buddy. They snuggle and groom each other. My flemish mix adored both cats and loved getting kitty baths. As long as the cat is not causing actual damage to the bun's ear, I wouldn't worry about the "chewing". It's pretty normal for cats as part of grooming/playing.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 16, 2014)

My cats lick my buns sometimes. You're really lucky to have a cat that likes your bunny! Mine are mostly afraid of the buns. They will run away from them! As for the chewing, I agree with dragynflye. Cats "chew" while they are licking.


----------

